# Finally - after 2 years of flirting, I booked the trip:-)



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, it won't be until July, but I booked the trip down to the area for July 12 - 21. It's part fishing and part family trip (I've been granted a 3 hour AM pass to fish from the mrs and my daughter for each morning + some evening time fun as well)...I'll be bringing 8 and 10 weight fly rods set up with interchangeable shooting head systems...I'm pretty much game for anything - but here's a few questions I have for the time being. What would be a general expectation for summer time fishing some of the passes? I'm guessing that at the very least, spanish macs and ladyfish can fill some time void...what about bonita? Also, I see the pompano fishing is off the charts as we speak - how well does that last into the summer time...Lastly, any decent early morning backwater wade fishing for reds and/or specks at that time of year?

I'll also have a med/heavy spinning rod with me (St Croix Tidemaster 7 1/2' travel rod with most likely a Penn Slammer 360 (not sure if I'm going to bring the Stella 5000 SW on this trip) and may hop onto a pier or two....kingfish still around in the summer?

These are just a couple of ideas/questions I'm throwing out - please feel free to add other thoughts and ideas

Thanks a lot


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

You will have some fun, you can count on that! And part of that fun is being surprised at what you might hook up with. My in-laws moved to Gulf Shores in the early 80's and over the years as I visited them, I would fish down at the end of ft morgan along the beach. There were plenty of redfish, speckled trout, flounder and ladyfish to be caught each summer. I started with my 8wt but quickly switched to a lighter 5wt rod. You'll also find spanish, blue fish, croaker, pompano, drum (they'll give you a run for your money), shark, kings and other species. It will be fun! I mostly used clousers but most streamers would work just fine. Good luck and let us know how much you enjoyed it! And the ladyfish won't disappoint you.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I would 2nd the 5wt for the lady fish and possibly some others. If the wind cooperates that is. One of other fellas on here suggested that I shorten my leader when I use my 5wt. I tried the 5wt once but had little success and the shorted leader was suggested by one of the regular salty's that frequent this forum. My 9wt was just too much for the lady's. The 5wt would have been perfect. I caught my lady's on a white and pearl schminnow on a 4 or 2 hook. My experiance was in Navarre. Have fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Many thanks - I can easily pack the 5 weight...so 'will do'...ladyfish on a 5 weight sound like a blast...I used to catch a lot of those on light tackle (but before my fly fishing days) way back when I used to live down in Tampa (now live in MA, in a western suburb of Boston)..on later visits (mostly to Venice, since I used to have relatives there), I used to use the whte schminnow to catch snook...during the summer, the beaches down that way are crawling with snook, which are out of season to keep, but that never really mattered to me since I catch and release anyway

Btw, what kind of sharks are you getting from shore on the fly - bonnetheads?


----------

